# Weapons: how were they made?



## Lycaon (May 23, 2019)

So I’ve trying to do some research into how weapons were made in classical and medieval ages (everything between hunters-gatherers, and the renaissance). Most information that pops up is about swords, swords and more swords, however I’m more interested in the likes of spears, shields, bows and arrows. When looking at those, I mostly get how people make them in modern times, with modern tech, or how survivalists would make them. Does anyone know where to find the specific info I’m looking for? Every bit helps, thanks!


----------



## Aldarion (Jul 24, 2019)

Lycaon 




History of Medieval Shields
https://www.medievalchronicles.com/medieval-armour/medieval-shields/medieval-shields-history/
Viking Shields


----------



## CupofJoe (Jul 25, 2019)

The material of the tools used to make weapons may change, but the technology and techniques probably don't. 
You still have to heat metal to shape it and carve, cut and plane wood to shape it.
I've made a longbow by hand. We used modern woodworking tools but the tools were functionally the same as those of 500 years ago.
To make spear tips [or whatever], historically a forge probably used charcoal for fuel and was hand blown, but it would function in the same way as a coke and air-compressor fed forge of today.


----------

